# Your Best Heartbreaker



## deepwoods

Heres a topic for all diggers that I havnt seen covered - and Im sure the privy diggers   will win this one, but you never know - whats your best (or, worst) heart breaker? Mines a very, cherry-puce, Lancaster Glass Works flask that I dug pieces of last year, followed by a broken, deep blue green, iron pontiled Dr. Townsends.  How about you folks?


----------



## Bixel

My biggest heartbreaker would be finding 3, count em, 3 broken Hamilton Glass Works wax sealers in 1 hole ( check your Red Book for those ones, i think like 250-300?). The best condition one had the base broken off, but the base was never recovered.....


----------



## deepwoods

Kyle - Ouch! I hope you got something decent out of that dig anyway. The day I found    that Lancaster there was also pieces of a Cornucopia Urn flask, and some broken           Saratogas. I think I looked heavanward at some point and said "Why do you mock me?" lol.


----------



## dirtflicker

I have two heartbreakers that I remember well.....

 The first was digging all the pieces to a pontiled STODDARD Demijon (circa 1850's)....all 10 of them.

 The second was digging a honey amber Log cabin bitters...otherwise known as a drakes plantation bitters.

 I am certain there are more but those are two I can remember the best.

 DF


----------



## PhilaBottles

the most vivid one was walking into a house during a house sale, and walking past a guy taking out a pontiled soda collection. Then i asked the lady how much she sold them for, then she told me 5 dollars. then i told her what they were worth. and then i left looking for the guy and he vanished. then i was left  thinking. thinking. what if i got up sooner. i remember the blues and greens and oh man.


----------



## cc6pack

Don,

 Welcome, you know you can post the pics here also. Saw them on the ebay board, Nice.


----------



## bottleboy311

Back about 25 years ago in California, we pulled out an 8" Owl Drug Single Winged Square Colbalt Blue Medcine. Nice bottle back than it was worth $150 pluss. It is hard to find especailly in that size. When we took it out of the ground it was in one piece. However, 5 minutes latter, it was just sitting all alone, I looked at it and it was in four pieces. I figured the shock of coming out of the dirt broke it up. maybe the tempeture change had something to do with it.


----------



## Gunsmoke47

My biggest heartbreaker was a quart Cobalt USA Hosp. Dept. bottle. I've seen those go anywhere from $1,800.00 to $3,800.00 in near mint condition. In the same pit was a broken Gem Butter Jar 5 lbs. They are around $600.00-$700.00. Can't remember if me or Pitfinder dug the shards but we were both there and we both cried. It was  however, a very good pit to us so I harbor no ill feelings to the Bottle Gods.[]  Kelley


----------



## deepwoods

bottleboy - Ive had something similar happen a couple of times. Now, whenever I dig a   decent bottle, I let it sit in the cool dirt and "acclimate" for about 5 minute or so. It seems to help.


----------



## JGUIS

Does that only happen when it's a certain temp. out, or all the time?  Is there a certain depth it will/wont happen?  Frostline?


----------



## woody

Mine was an I. Newton's Panacea of the Blood.


----------



## Caretaker maine

I found a dump in the middle of the woods with about 30 jugs smashed, if I knew what I knew today I would have pick up all the pieces and took them home and did jig saw puzzles


----------



## deepwoods

JGUIS - Its probobly a host of factors. All I know is, summer or winter, since I started    doing that, I havnt had as many cracks "suddenly" appearing ten or fifteen minutes       after I dug the bottle. Maybe Im just superstitious.


----------



## JGUIS

I just wondered, cause the other day I dug a Hicks Capudine that looked great when I first pulled it out, but after cleaning it off a little while later, it now has cracks running all over.  Sucks, cause other than that, it was mint.


----------



## pa digger

A couple of my heartbreakers,  We dug a 30 footer in reading pa, it was packed with at least 15 feet of broken red ware plates.  Non were whole but if they were i could of paid my home off and went on a big vacation and bought many great sodas. On that dig i did manage to keep a red ware bowl that i foung 3/4 of, with a never seen before patern on it.  This privy also produced 3 broken pontil large chathedral pickle jars in dark green and 2 washington taylor flask one aqua and the other in citron.   I was on another dig near ashland pa and dug a 4 foot pit that contained a  f.j.brennan hutch in bright yellow that was in about 25 pieces. I also have dug my best broken bottles in easton pa, one being a large locomotive ink with one good size hole in the side of it .  I have seen them go for as much as $7,000 and the house next door to that we dug a crown shaped teakettle ink in amethyst that had a 2 holes in it, a shame for that one as i could have sold that one for $4,000 with a phone call.  Anyway the only thing to do is keeep on digging em, and hope for the best.    Later PA Digger


----------



## baltbottles

Well I save the shards from any pontiled Baltimore bottle I dig. Mostly just to document any unlisted pieces. Heres the list of stuff from one box.

 Sodas

 1.	P.BABB / BALTo teal blue, iron pontil, pony shape, missing top, 
 2.	P.BABB / BALTo, teal blue, iron pontil, soda shape, missing top, 
 3.	P.BABB / BALTo teal blue, iron pontil, pony shape, bottom 3rd, 
 4.	P.BABB / BALTo teal blue, iron pontil, pony shape, half of front and base, 
 5.	P.BABB / BALTo aqua, iron pontil, pony shape, missing top, 
 6.	P.BABB / BALTo, teal blue, iron pontil, soda shape, large hole in back, 
 7.	P.BABB / BALTo in slug plate, apple green, iron pontil, porter shape, missing top, 
 8.	COUGHLAN / BALTIMORE aqua, iron pontiled, porter shape, missing back half, 
 9.	COUGHLAN yellow green, iron pontiled, soda shape, missing top, 
 10.	COUGHLAN yellow green, iron pontiled, soda shape, fragment of front, 
 11.	McKAY / & / CLARK / BALTo apple green, iron pontiled, soda shape, bottom half, 
 12.	JENNINGS / BALTo teal green, smooth base, oversized early lager, bottom half, 
 13.	F. & L. SCHAUM / BALTIMORE / GLASS WORKS apple green, iron pontil, porter shape, neck and shoulder, 
 14.	F. & L. SCHAUM / BALTIMORE / GLASS WORKS olive green, iron pontil, porter shape, fragments, 
 15.	C.A.COLE / COLE & CO. / C.F.BROWN â€“ BALTIMORE / NO. 118 / NORTH HOWARD ST. sapphire blue, smooth base, ten pin, bottom half, 
 16.	C.A.COLE / COLE & CO. / C.F.BROWN â€“ BALTIMORE / NO. 118 / NORTH HOWARD STREET. Apple green, smooth base, ten pin, neck and front, 
 17.	KEACH â€“ BALT. deep emerald green, torpedo, fragments, 
 18.	KEACH â€“ BALT. peach puce, torpedo, fragments, 
 19.	KEACH â€“ BALT. aqua (very rare color), torpedo, fragments, 
 20.	BOYD â€“ BALT. yellow olive, torpedo, large hole in shoulder, 
 21.	BOYD â€“ BALT. yellow olive, ten pin, back half, 
 22.	COUGHLAN â€“ BALTO apple green, torpedo, missing top, 
 23.	CHAPMANâ€™S / SODA. aqua, open pontil torpedo, fragments,
 24.	pint unembossed 3 piece mold porter strawberry puce, iron pontil, fragments, 
 25.	pint unembossed 3 piece mold porter deep grape puce, iron pontil, fragments, 
 26.	quart unembossed 3 piece mold porter deep cherry puce, iron pontil, missing top, 


 Medicines

 1.	GEO. W. ANDREWS / BALTIMORE aqua, open pontil, hole in front shoulder, 
 2.	STABLER & CO. â€“ BALTIMORE cobalt blue, open pontil, fragments, 
 3.	MANNS / EMBROCATION / BALTO olive green, iron pontil, fragments, 

 Other

 1.	GII-29 double eagle flask deep amythest, open pontil, bottom 2/3rds, 
 2.	Griffith Hyatt & co. Handled whiskey olive green, open pontil, fragments, 
 3.	Baltimore Star umbrella ink peach puce, open pontil, broken in half, 
 4.	12 sided puce utility, open pontil, fragments, 
 5.	H. WITTICHâ€™S / MUSTARD / BALTIMORE aqua, open pontil mustard barrel form, botton half, 

 I almost want to cry when i think about it.


----------



## deepwoods

Chris - Sounds like privy hole rock throwing was a spectator sport down there. Those     would make a helluva lampshade - or a stained glass window - someday.


----------



## BRIAN S.

Wow .... Chris ! Do you have nightmares at night ? LOL
 Man I wish we had places to dig around here like you guys do in the north !


----------



## baltbottles

Deepwoods, I think they prefered to use brick halves here. I guess rocks were in short supply. We don't get many of them in the pits. Just tons of broken bricks and some whole ones too.

 Brian, Nope no nightmares, But many a dream were the bottles were whole. lol  I can't complain i've had some killer finds.

 Chris


----------



## probe zilla

my most  heartbraking finds were a broken Dominating bitters and a cobalt Randall's master ink. I have never been able to find any info on either of these bottles, has anyone got a clue to what the value of these bottles would have been[][][][]


----------



## thechief

any chance of seeing pics of those SJ fragments?


----------



## zanes_antiques

here's a few


----------



## lexdigger

I've got a few that I just Had to keep the shards. One was an iron pontiled double eagle quart in a deep teal blue/green. Another was an iron pontiled honey amber C.W. Robacks Stomach Bitters (Barell). One recent heartbreaker was an Early freeblown malet in aqua from an 1820's/30 privy! Lots of redware, yellowware, and feather edge pottery was in there with it. Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W

We have so many heartbreakers just looking at the pix brakes my heart [] 

 This one is my favorites,not the best but my fav.Green summer tree op.
  we got every piece and put it back together.but its still busted.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Then we have these, plus 10 more in a box.[] When we put them back together,there is less of a heart brake.[]


----------



## pupman

My Lord,It's almost like the trail of tears! Here's one that's handy, a little gasoline puce $5000.00 goodie ,J. Boardman & co./Mineral waters,two were broken in that pit. I guess that makes $10,000.00. Oh well! Kev


----------



## RedGinger

Boys and their broken hearts...  I understand, but that just makes it that much sweeter when you find a whole one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I found  many 2 legged heartbrakes in my life,I couldn't put then back together though [8D]


----------



## baltbottles

Chris did you keep any of the pottery from that 1820s-30s pit to reconsrtuct? If so I'd like to see some pics.

 Chris


----------



## lexdigger

No Chris, there wasn't enough of anything to try and salvage. Just shards, fragments, and the bricks... let's not forget the bricks! The homeowners are interested in stuff from the yard so we let them box up all the shards and keep them. There were alot of redware shards, some glazed a dark green color. There were yelloware and mochaware shards. Cobalt decorated kitchenware. Colorfull feather edge kitchenware. And very few shards of glass. Some of the glass was black and the rest was aqua. I think the malet was whole when it was tossed and got busted by a brick, but the rest were just shards. I guess it got dipped to death? We've got another pit to dig. It's a brickliner and we're keeping our fingers crossed for it being 1840's/50's! It feels nice and glassy in the bottom. Chris


----------



## RedGinger

I broke a spongeware bowl once, not good.[]


----------



## dollarbill

Heres a pic of a few heart breakers . All most all were pontiled . Theres a part of one that says something about (for ant) and what looks to be the last part PHILADa. Good luck diggen all. bill


----------



## bearswede

> Boys and their broken hearts...  I understand, but that just makes it that much sweeter when you find a whole one.


 Hey, Laur...

 Sounds like the voice of experience... Just how many have there been...?


 Ron


----------



## saphireblue

I broke alot cleaning [].  One of my favorite finds i broke cleaning [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][].  It was a local pharmacy bottle i found very deep purple too.


----------



## RedGinger

LOL, well, it appears there have been a lot on here with all those pictures and stories.  Like I always say, the way to a man's heart is through a bottle lol. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I think Bear meant how many live hearts have you broken,not glass ones.[8D]


----------



## RedGinger

I know []


----------



## CazDigger

I have dug a lot of rare and valuable bottles in privies over the yearsâ€”(if they were WHOLE, that is). This area is the land of broken dreams, shallow privies that were usually dipped and LOTS of rocks make for a bad combination. By far the best/worst one was found in the bottom of a small wood liner that had no bottles or shards other than the bottle in question and a pontiled umbrella with the top knocked off. It was a 13â€ sapphire blue, iron pontiled WYNKOOPS SARSAPARILLA FOR THE BLOOD Â½ GALLON. It was in about 15 pieces and I glued back together about 85% of it. After that one, we tore up the whole town hoping to find another one that might be whole, but no luck. Other great ones include Saratoga type CHITTENANGO WHITE SULPHUR WATER in quart and unlisted pint size, Cobalt 7â€ HARRISONS COLUMBIAN INK, teal OLD DR. TOWNSENDS MAGIC STOMACH BITTERS, emerald green iron pontiled WILCOX COMPOUND EXTRACT OF SARSAPARILLA and lots of other great bottles that would be the centerpiece of any collection. Instead they are just pieces.[/i] This is a great thread. It has got me fired up, looking at my boxes of shards and planning for spring!!!!


----------



## CazDigger

Here's another photo


----------



## CazDigger

And another...


----------



## appliedlips

Great stuff everyone!That Wynkoop's has to be my favorite.Makes me want to go dig a hole,right now.Let's keep this thread alive.


----------



## earlyglass

Mark, 

 How ya doing? Man, those are some killer finds! That Wynkoops is certainly one of the top heartbreakers that I have ever seen. I saw a cracked up GW Stone that was found a couple of months ago, and I dug a 1/2 of the small GW Stone at Stoddard, but that Wynkoops is impressive. 

 Well keep it up... and go put some shoes on!

 Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*Here is another, there is only one other example in open pontil, and that was sold last month in Glass Works auction.*

*Turners Sarsaparilla. One gallon.*


----------



## PhilaBottles

Dug a hole in Baltimore with tons of broken torpedos and blue tenpins....Chris posted that picture. [] That was a sad day. Not sure what my best heartbreaker is so far...id have to go digging in my shard boxes. I did get a broken Isabella Glassworks sheaf of wheat flask the other day. []


----------



## PhilaBottles

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> *Here is another, there is only one other example in open pontil, and that was sold last month in Glass Works auction.*
> 
> *Turners Sarsaparilla. One gallon.*


 
 I remember when you posted that one a while back. The big ones are tough to get out whole, but ive seen bigger come out. That woulda been a top shelf bottle.

 Matt


----------



## CazDigger

Here's another Big,iron Pontiled Sarsaparilla. I can't take credit for this one. It was dug by someone else in Western NY. MASURY'S SARSAPARILLA CATHARTIC JT HAWKS ROCHESTER NY 12" tall


----------



## appliedlips

MERCY!

     How are we supposed to go to sleep now?That is a sweet one for sure.Those two along with the Wilcox and you would have had an off the wall Sarsaparilla collection.


----------



## appliedlips

I'll toss in some pics of my Yellow green Half Pint flask collection.All three were dug this year in different holes.My best is the GII-63, I posted earlier this year.[]


      Here is a GII-13?Eagle-Cornucopia


----------



## appliedlips

GII-11 in yellow green


----------



## earlyglass

This thread is too painful to view any longer....


----------



## tigue710

here are a few... this first one is sapphire Jake...



















































































 no picture but recently I dug a broken pitkin geometric ink also... and check the before 1900 for another recent heart breaker!


----------



## appliedlips

Half-pint scroll,recognize the color?It hurts but its fun.


----------



## tigue710

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> And another...


 
 I want one of these!  I've never seen one, anyone got a pic of a whole one?


----------



## CazDigger

I haven't dug many killer flask shards, but here is one that came from my first pontiled privy. The photos don't do justice to the color. Copper, almost puce. It was next to a broken G&R AMERICAN WRITING FLUID pontiled master ink.


----------



## CazDigger

other side


----------



## CazDigger

Hey JD. did you keep the shards to that puce Lancaster flask, is it a RR flask? Any pics? I love torturing myself seeing this stuff. Bram Hepburn and I like to compare good shards and try to see if we can identify them. This thread reminds me of JAWS when they were trying to outdo each other with their scars!


----------



## appliedlips

Jaws,too funny!Pretty soon Chris or one of the Brooklyn diggers will show up,put us in our place and show us the gash that goes head to toe.I see very few colored flasks here in AQUALAND,so I get excited even with the smashed ones.Bram has a nice shard pile,hope he joins in.Looks like you could have that Taylor repaired,it's worth it.



> ORIGINAL: CazDigger
> 
> Hey JD. did you keep the shards to that puce Lancaster flask, is it a RR flask? Any pics? I love torturing myself seeing this stuff. Bram Hepburn and I like to compare good shards and try to see if we can identify them. This thread reminds me of JAWS when they were trying to outdo each other with their scars!


----------



## saphireblue

Im gonna have nightmares now.


----------



## pontilover

All I have to say is. Lindseys Blood Searcher, Hollidaysburg, Pa.
 Nice, Gorgeous,Beautiful Deep Emerald Green Panel Shard
 I wish to hell I would have at least kept it to show you. I left it lay without thinking I would want to look at that glass again. That bottle is worth over a grand, it made me feel like puking.Now that piece is over tons and ton of crete.


----------



## RedGinger

I feel like puking too.  That's a shame about your bottle.


----------



## JGUIS

This is my worst
 Horn Bros. Zanesville squat


----------



## Leisalu

Great topic !  A few years ago at our bottle show I did a display of broken killer bottles I've dug over the years. That display generated a ton  interest. Though good ones can be dug intact  it seems like the best ones are usually broken. This busted green California Club House Whiskey is a highly rated Western 5th that  came out of a six foot deep privy in Northern California. Two whole Cutter 5ths and this thing had to be in pieces.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

You feel like puking and I see why,but like I said, this is the INTERNET highway, and lots of accidents happen here [8D]


----------



## CazDigger

Hey Tigue, I saw one recently in one of the Auction houses, I just don't remember which one. Probably Glassworks or American Bottle Auctions. It isn't as nice as a figural bitters, but is extremely rare. It looks like it should have been pontiled. It was mixed in with 1850-1870s stuff.


----------



## CazDigger

Digging through my shard box, I found this. It is heavy, clear lead glass, looks like it was made in the UK and was dug in a 1840s pontiled privy . It is so sick, it is almost impossible to read. Inside a shield is EF COOKE WETHERSFIELD CON.


----------



## CazDigger

EF COOKE another pic.
 Anyone know anything about this bottle?


----------



## dollarbill

Did some one say Jaws with scares .Here ya go just that Jaws all scared up .


----------



## downeastdigger

KILLER SHARDS !!   Now you're talkin my language !  I hope the photos download, I've not been able to get it to work here for a while.
 This first one is of 2 MEYER ROCK ROSE / NEW HAVEN iron pontil


----------



## downeastdigger

Yahh  I can do photos again!  
 These were two different Lafayette flasks, and two teal Willington Eagles,  from four different dumps


----------



## downeastdigger

This one was dug by a friend, and I traded for it.
 Stone's Liquid Cathartic, the big one, from Lowell Mass


----------



## downeastdigger

These were two Lafayette profile jars, both PINTS


----------



## downeastdigger

Found this all busted up, about a foot away from the 2 Lafayette pint jars
 SMITHS GREEN MOUNTAIN RENOVATOR/ GEORGIA Vt.


----------



## downeastdigger

A bunch of colored pontilled inks, luckily have a few whole ones, so it makes the shards easier to handle, emotionally


----------



## downeastdigger

X rare small cobalt druggist from my home town.  I've seen a picture of a whole one, but never seen or heard of another in 20 years.  It reads Dr. J. Greene / Great Falls NH  ( it's now Somersworth NH, where my function hall is, and where the New England Bottle show is going to be on April 6th this year by the way! )


----------



## downeastdigger

Actually, now that I think of it, I think I got the name on that cobalt wrong, I think it is J. Conant.

 Anyways, this is a simple strap sided flask, but it was in apple green and swirled to death with amber striations.


----------



## downeastdigger

I couldn't resist the Socks effect Mark,  sorry to copy your form.  I always like that picture when you showed it to me last year 

 Keep draggin home those important shards!  They're fun to look at, and you dont have to worry about them getting stolen or broken !


----------



## Tony14

wow........


----------



## downeastdigger

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. This one for me is the "mother of all shards".  It goes to a Stoddard made, unlisted and unfound bottle, about the same mold and dimentions of a Townsends Sarsaparilla.  The only embossing on this piece is a comma, and then N.H.

 I met someone at our show last year.  He claims he has the shards to an almost whole one.  I offered him $500 cash for the pieces and he said no!  And now I've lost his name and number !!!!  AUGH.   But he said the bottle is pontilled , and embossed on four sides reading " DR. WYCKOFFS / COMPOUND EXTRACT / OF SARSAPARILLA /  EXETER, N.H." 

 So my goal this year is to dig a privy in Exeter ( 20 miles away ) and find the first whole Wyckoffs Sarsaparilla, as well as a Dr. Sweets Panecea Exeter NH  ( also olive amber Stoddard pontilled ).  Is that too much to ask  !!!!!!!!????????
 Thanks for starting this cool thread, and continuing it, and showing your shards !!!
 Thats all from me, Bram


----------



## bigghouse

hi BRAM!!!!! i like the last one the best. i wish it was whole.


 anna


----------



## CazDigger

In regards to one of my shards mentioned earlier, I did a google and I found a reference to an EF COOKE apothecary in 1849 in Wethersfield Conn. Anybody from over that way seen this bottle before?


----------



## earlyglass

You guys are incredible. I commend your persistance to find such RARE and incredible pieces. I'm too damn good looking to be a true digger, but occassionally I'll get my hands dirty. After digging up at Stoddard, it is really difficult to get myself to dig anywhere else. I know that I have much better shards somewhere, but here are a few things. One of the bases is part of a small GW Stone, and there are a few pieces of a Hutchins & Mason (found at Stoddard) embossed Keene, NH. There is a 1/2 pint double eagle, and the rim and side of a large bowl. 

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass

2


----------



## earlyglass

3


----------



## earlyglass

4


----------



## appliedlips

Bram,Great show.Glad you found out what the NH. shard belongs to.

      Mike, Do you know anything about a pontilled blacking embossed S.Clark Columbus,O.?They are known in green and amber,I have only seen shards of an amber one.They are shaped like your typical Keene or Stoddard blacking.Wondering if anyone dug shards of it at the glasshouses.Thanks for any info.


----------



## earlyglass

Doug, never heard of it. Sounds like a real good one though!


----------



## appliedlips

Thanks Mike.It would be a good one for sure.I know of only one whole one.


 Here is one I am really looking for help on.I could use response one way or the other from anyone.This is part of a whacked out theory I am working on.Has anyone seen an ink in this mold before,in any color?Thanks for any info,it is appreciated.


----------



## CazDigger

Hey Matt, what is that cobalt  thing etched 1915? Is it a shot glass?
 Mark


----------



## CazDigger

Doug, I think that one has more air than glass!


----------



## baltbottles

Doug,

 Cool ink. I can't say I've ever seen one before. If it wasn't that I just packed up all my shards the other day and put them in the very back of my closet. I'd pull out a shard of a GI-119 Columbia -eagle flask in a deep amber shading to yellow. I wonder what a perfect one would bring at auction. 

 Chris


----------



## earlyglass

Chris, I believe that a GI-119 in a deep amber has not been recorded. That would certainly be one of those "important" shards (not that they aren't all important!), but that flask whole might command six figures, and I bet it would be simply stunning! When you have a chance (any time) to get to some of your shards, I would love to see them!

 Doug, no clue on the ink either. I did find a close representation in Covills, figure 543.

 Mike


----------



## dollarbill

Hey all there sure are some fine looken broken one .Heres one I like to find whole.J. Born mineral water   Cincinnati. Doug cant remember what site it was but theres one that has drawing of all the ink types and Iam pretty sure that was one  them . Looks like the shape of an Victorian one penny ink just a little fancier complete with a rooled lip. With all the bubbles that would have been a real show piece. I'll look agian after me an the boy do school today . Good luck diggen all and may more of you great finds come out whole. bill


----------



## tigue710

Hey Mark, it was a shot glass.  Held on to it for a while, I dont think I have it anymore.  It had a name on it too...

 Bram, those are amazing shards...  Exeter is a small town, I used to have a friend who owned a 16th century farm house up in the hills, I wonder if I could still get a hold of her...


----------



## earlyglass

Matt, Are you sure it was a 16th century house??   That's a pretty old house, or was it a cave.  []


----------



## blade

Here is a set of shards from my most valuable cryer dig.
 Left to Right
 Puce Wolfe's, Honey Amber E.G. BOOZ'S bottle, Yellow Green ? E.G. BOOZ'S, Gasoline Mishler's, Redish Amber Jacob Pinkerton.
 We dug at least 4 broken BOOZ'S,3 Wolfe's,3 Mishler's and 1 Pinkerton out of the same hole. It was a very fun and sad dig.[][]


----------



## blade

2nd picture.


----------



## tigue710

good call Mike, I went backwards there, it is an 18th century house... (duh)  1780's I believe... I always get a little confused over the 1700's being the 18th century and what not...


----------



## blade

3rd picture


----------



## tigue710

funny the good stuff is alwasy in the same place...


----------



## blade

4th picture


----------



## blade

5th picture


----------



## blade

6th picture


----------



## blade

7th picture


----------



## CazDigger

I can't believe the color on that Booze. Has anyone ever seen or heard of one that color?!?!? The normal amber would be the best ever dug bottle for 99.9% of diggers.


----------



## PhilaBottles

Digger Ry reminded me we dug this one...

 OP green Zollickoffer's Anti-Rheumatic Cordial []


----------



## bottlediger

Im glad you posted a picture of that Matt. I remeber digging that like it was yesterday. And my heart split in two and fell to the floor when that came out like it did. She is a great colored pontil med and a must dig of mine. Someday I hope to find a whole one.

 Digger ry


----------



## appliedlips

Blade,that booz is a first class crier for sure.

     Chris,I think you could name your price on an amber Columbia-Eagle

     Bill,stick with it and you will find one of those sodies.

     Matt&Ryan,That color of that med is nutz.Keep um coming!


----------



## PhilaBottles

Heres an amber Zollickoffers!!!!

 []


----------



## downeastdigger

Wow, wow and WOW!  Great shards!
 I'm anxious to hear if there has ever been a BOOZE cabin in that color, I've never heard of one!  I'll buy the shard if you're sellin  
 Is the ground thawed yet !!??


----------



## CazDigger

Here are some from a privy that still haunts me! It was a 4x4x6 stoneliner that had partially collapsed, but had a 4 foot use/trash layer. The owner in the 1860s was a real boozer and apparently loved bitters (and rocks!). We dug a few good keepers, but there were 7-8 broken Drakes in some great colors, dark green Hostetters, 4 amber with olicve tone  Pinkertons Wahoo & Calisaya Bitters, light yellow Sawens Life Invigorating Bitters, cherry red-puce Russâ€™ St Domingo Bitters, Old Homestead Wild Cherry Bitters, olive Udolpho Wolfes, Willington eagle flasks and others, several good Saratogas and good fruit jars. ALL BROKEN!!![/b] We rarely find ANY bitters in the pits we dig and this one had everything and not just average ones! And the COLORS! Man o man.! There were a few pontils but give me an 1860s pit anytime!!! It was still so much fun to dig, because the good shards just fuel the excitement and anticipation of finding something great in that next scoop/scratch/shovelful as you are digging.


----------



## CazDigger

Sawens Bitters


----------



## CazDigger

Drakes


----------



## CazDigger

Russ' St Domingo Bitters Cherry puce


----------



## CazDigger

Green Hostetters


----------



## downeastdigger

Such cool bottles those were.  Its like whoever lived in that house shopped at the store to find the coolest looking colored bitters bottles !  Then they drank it, and flung the empty down the crapper.  Go figure.
 Is that the same dump you guys dug the whole Lakes Indian Specific out of?
 Bram


----------



## downeastdigger

I dont know if this is a WHOLE paperweight,  or the base of some sort of super fancy stemware piece.  Anyone have any idea !


----------



## downeastdigger

I tried posting this in the "what is it thread" but couldnt get the pics to go


----------



## downeastdigger

Flat Bottom, cool swirls


----------



## CazDigger

Bram, I would guess a paperweight with the red part coming to a point or finial that snapped off. That dig was about 8 houses down the street from the H. Lakes dig. I sure would like to find some more pits like those even if most of the stuff was broke esp. after the crappy luck I have had the past 2 years.


----------



## CazDigger

Here are the last two, I promise. I don't get to show off my shards too often. I wish I had more cool whole dug bottles to show!
 First a o.p. *Big* HARRISONS COLUMBIAN INK with surprisingly thick heavy glass


----------



## CazDigger

Last but not least, a pale yellow green o.p. E. WARNER INDIAN PHYSICIAN SYRUP
 I love seeing and hearing about unlisted/undocumented  bottles or variations in sizes, colors or molds. It just shows what great discoveries might be out there for us anytime we dig!


----------



## appliedlips

Mark,

      Great bitters and OP Indian med.You dug a whole H.Lakes?I always have thought because of there size and the neck they would break easy.Never know,though.


----------



## appliedlips

Here are some shards from a whole full of Bitters we dug a couple years back,all broken if I remember correctly.There was over 10 John Steeles Niagara Stars with 4 or 5 in shades of olive,and one was pure yellow.These are a few of the greenish ones.There was also several Drakes and some others.What a shame.Dug a ton of privies in the same area and have never seen another shard of a Niagara Star in these colors.


----------



## CazDigger

Yeah, they are a Syracuse NY bottle about 1/2 hour drive from here. They have surprisingly thick, heavy glass for a med. A digger back in the 70's found a small dump back in the woods where he found 17 of them!! They were extremely rare prior to that with only 2-3 specimens known. My digging buddy was in the hole at the time and hollared up "I got one that says Indian Sp..." and my brother-in-law and I finished his sentence for him!! He didn't even know what it was. He got it in the pick, but have since bought it from him, it is one I always wanted.


----------



## CazDigger

Wow Doug, I have never seen one in that color before. I dig mostly in the small villages around here and you would think that the people would basically all buy the same stuff from the local store and you would find the same bottles in privies of the same era. I find that is true somewhat for local bottles, but like that Wynkoops, we never saw another shard in that town.


----------



## appliedlips

IRON PONTILLED green cabin! I wish I could have seen the top.


----------



## appliedlips

Mark,

 Congrats on the Lakes,I have only seen a neck to one in a corner of a pit once.You guys have some killer locals up there.For some reason we dig alot of broken Niagara Stars in several cities I dig,but never again in that color.I would love to have one whole.I have dug multiples of super rare bottles in close proximity several times before,though.I always give it a hell of an effort after seeing one.Doug


----------



## CazDigger

Keep those heartbreakers coming, I want to see more! What do you think that IP cabin was?? I think there is an unembossed Drakes shaped cabin with an iron pontil, but in plain amber.


----------



## appliedlips

I am not sure what it read,Mark.A guy told me there is a super rare " " Prarie Bitters cabin from Cincy,that comes pontilled but I've never seen it.But then again,if it wasn't embossed I'd been fine with that too.I'm with you,let's see more.Some of you Western diggers dig some amazing stuff,let's see the leftovers!


----------



## downeastdigger

Ok you asked for it
 This one took a long time for me to research and figure out.  Super rare pontiled Halls Palingencia


----------



## downeastdigger

I label some shards  ( for my future bottle museum     )


----------



## downeastdigger

Found this one under the treads of a bulldozer tracks at a construction site.  Everything else was 1910s.  This is a Super rare KIDDERS HORSE LINIMENT, about 10" tall, big sharp open pontil


----------



## downeastdigger

Heres the base of a Stoddard or Keene ink. It's a larger size geometric, I've seen a couple of whole ones before.   Around the pontiled base, the mold has an awesome sunburst pattern.  Hope to dig a whole one this year.


----------



## downeastdigger

Man Doug, I cant believe that green iron pontiled cabin !  What the heck was it?  I'll have to go through my Ring book page by page to find that one.


----------



## earlyglass

Here's an idea... a book on shards! The book could document where and when particular shards were discovered. Many of these shards are the ONLY documentation for a particular mold, color, etc... without this documentation, the bottle may never exist in the eyes of future collectors. Very important stuff! I can't remember how many times I have seen a shard, and said "Oh my God, I didn't think such a thing existed!". 

 Good idea??

 Mike


----------



## appliedlips

Mike,that would be a good idea but gathering info wouldn't be easy.Maybe we can keep this thread alive and it can be a running list.I have been guilty in the past of saving the flashy shards(colored stuff,flasks,etc.) and throwing broken,aqua pontilled meds back,even rare ones.Not long ago a friend and I dug a big 9"+ aqua med in pieces,It was embossed Dr.Townsend's Vegetable and some other words I cannot remember on three panels.I set it aside but it somehow ended up back in the hole.I believe now,that it was unlisted but not worth digging the hole again.I am trying to do a better job of keeping track of stuff,lately.


----------



## appliedlips

Here is a rare local : Henry C.Weavers Mexican Bitters  and an olive green barrell


----------



## appliedlips

Here is another Mexican Bitters,closer to being whole.Both dug in completely different places.


----------



## appliedlips

Drakes in a funky pinkish,copper color.


----------



## tigue710

hey Doug, I think I'll take you up on that sooner then later!  lol... man you have some amazing shards...  lets see you whole stuff...


----------



## appliedlips

Thanks Tique.My shard box has alot better stuff than my shelf.Unfortunately privies are alot like dumps in that most of the good,larger bottles are broken.And just like you said earlier in the thread, the good ones turn up all in one spot.I dig plenty of holes with nothing but commons and slicks without a sign of a decent bottle.I would say 80% of the bitters are broken.What sucks is we have very few early sodas here,and they are the type of bottles that survive the toss into the poop.


----------



## dollarbill

Hey all. Heres one that came out from under some stones in the floor of a basement I was working on last nite. This was the largest piece of a op pint scroll flask.The rest were  little pieces. Olive green with sploches of with what looks like Amber. Sure hope theres some whole stuff down there .Oh there was the biggest iron I ve ever seen down there to.about 2 foot away fron the smashed flask . Thanks agian all for the great show . Bill


----------



## earlyglass

Here is a true heartbreaker... they are shards of a Stoddard "Rushton & Aspinwall / Clorine Toothwash Coumpound", but not dug shards. The bottle was whole, mint, and graced the shelf of one of my bottle buddies. When a bat flew through his "bottle cave", it knocked the Rushton off the shelf! That is a heartbreaker!

 Mike


----------



## lexdigger

Ouch! It's one thing to dig them cracked, chipped, or broken. It's another to have a good one sitting on the shelf and have it destroyed like that. That's a hard way to go! Chris


----------



## appliedlips

Bill,that scroll flask is an incredible color.Hopefully you will find a whole one in the same area.I dug 3 privies today and don't even have a nice shard to show.Seen a small piece to an E.Dexter Loveridge's Wahoo Bitters but other than that most of the brokens were even slicks.Next time.

    Mike,I take it,you own the shards now?I don't know how your buddy could stand looking at the pile after what happened.I've heard of a one of a kind sided,green pontilled soda from my little podunk Illinois town that got dropped at a show.I don't think I could go on living after seeing such a thing.


----------



## appliedlips

Tique,

    Don't you collect Patent style whiskies?If so here is one for you.It is all there but has two large base cracks that almost come together and a chunk from the lip.I may have posted this one before but thought you would like seeing it.It is oiled in the pics and really needs tumbling so I can fix the lip.I'm scared to have it tumbled though.


----------



## appliedlips

Couple more,the color is tricky to photo,but it is a clear-ginger ale color,with pink swirls.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Hey I won one of those! to bad yours is broken. ahhhhh yes green button time.[]


----------



## appliedlips

Congrats on winning one Rick.


----------



## tigue710

Doug I'm drooling here... anything on the base of that baby?  I'd buy it as is, for a decent price...


----------



## Jim

Do I even want to look in here........???


----------



## Jim

Rare local squat: SOULT & ZERBE/ LEWISTOWN/ Pa. Iron pontil, c. 1855-60.


----------



## Jim

Zerbe lost his Z. This bottle appears to have been killed by a slingshot with the nearly perfect round hole in the middle [].


----------



## Jim

Pontiled Eagle flasks in aqua and olive.


----------



## Jim

Extremely rare MRS. F. BOSSINGER Lewistown blob beer.


----------



## Jim

[][][:'(] So close, but it's horribly cracked up the one side, too.


----------



## Jim

Eagle side.


----------



## Jim

An early redware ovoid jar.


----------



## Jim

I wish I could have at least found the rest of the pieces to put these back together.


----------



## Jim

Some reconstructed yellowware.


----------



## Jim

Another view showing some other pieces. It was horrible to dig all of these bottles and ceramics broken, but things like this just go to show that there are still some really nice finds to be made. 

 I offer a very generous reward to anyone who finds me the Soult & Zerbe or Mrs. F. Bossinger in one piece. ~Jim


----------



## RedGinger

That yelloware... geez.  Thought it was mochaware.  That is a heartbreaker for sure.


----------



## Jim

Sure is []. Even though it's usually broken, yellowware is one of my favorite things to find in the pits. We usually only see it in the older pits (1870s or earlier). I know there are a few nice whole yellowware pieces waiting for me somewhere. ~Jim


----------



## deepwoods

Caz, I live outside Rochester. The way I heard the story, the guy that dug those H Lakes was one of those old time purist diggers who just loved to dig old bottles and didnt care all that much about "book value" etc. Supposedly he found them under and stuffed in a bunch of old rusted out buckets and tubs. After he'd dug the seventeen or whatever it was he took four or five with him and left the rest at the site thinking a) they must have been fairly common, and b) he only needed so many. After he showed them to a collector, he was told they were very rare, so he hiked back to the site and retrieved the rest of them. Ya gotta love it. Whats great about rare old bottles is that it's not that uncommon for them to found in caches like that; which is why I fully expect to dig a dozen Lewis Cough Syrups or Wyncoops Cures at some point this year. Go ahead and laugh.


----------



## downeastdigger

Hi Doug,  man what a gorgeous whiskey !  You dont get more beautiful glass than that.  We just got a friggin slush storm  today with more snow on the way     How did you get 3 permissions in January!?   or were they in the same yard.
 I did a talk at a historical society last night, and got 2 permissions and some leads.
 Bram


----------



## Jim

Ahh, SickRick's a good guy. He has a twisted sense of humor just like I do, can't hold that against him. We're all here to have fun, and even with the occasional bantering, there's nobody here that I really, truly don't like.

 Matt, I have another similar plate that is more complete that came from the same pit as that one. I always thought they were PA-made. I'll try to find my pic of it and post it. Any idea on the age of the other piece? It came from a 40s-50s pontil pit. ~Jim


----------



## Jim

Here it is. I spent a LONG time picking through the fill for the missing triangles, but to no avail. It's still a decent reconstructed piece, and I'm glad to have recovered as much of it as I did. This and the other one in the previous post came from the very bottom of a 70s pit, but I'm sure they were late throws. ~Jim


----------



## appliedlips

Bram,

    Thanks.Great job on the permissions and helping out the historical society.My pits were leftovers,in other words they were newer pits that didn't feel crunchy and on nasty lots that I didn't have to worry about screwing up from chopping frost.If I dig the older holes on a lot and the owner is cool I'll put the newer ones off for a rainy day or skip them.If they probe "glassy" for a couple feet I dig them right away.The weather has been very crappy for door knocking lately,here too.


----------



## appliedlips

Nice stuff Jim.That Lewiston pontilled soda is a top notch crier.The pottery is great also,there was alot of beautiful yellowware made in Ohio,sadly it's always busted it seems like.You guys have some beautiful redware.


----------



## PhilaBottles

Jim, your slip plates look like the typical 1840s-50s Philadelphia style stuff. Now that doesnt mean a Philadelphia apprentice didnt move out your way and used the same decoration style. What are the sizes on the slip plates? I would also be interested in purchasing the slip decorated ones. Yes, you just read that correctly. The other bowl might be Central PA made and around the same time period. It kind of has a Bennington look.

 Matt


----------



## Jim

Doug, Yeah, that was a bummer. There are a few of them known to exist, but they just don't come up for sale. I have seen and held a sparkling mint Soult & Zerbe that was found in an old house. Made me want a good one even worse [].

 Matt, Thanks for the info on the plates. The partial slip plate is 9" across, and the more complete one is a 10". The Bennington-type bowl is also 10". I wish the other half of it would have been there, but it came from a shallow and heavily-dipped wood liner. I appreciate the offer, but I don't sell any of my old ceramics. We don't find that stuff very often, and it's always a treat when we do. I'll have to research some more on our early potters and ceramic makers and see if there might have been a Philly guy among them. ~Jim


----------



## Jim

If everyone was like me, digging pits in Lewistown would really suck since they would all be dug [].....Ahh, seriously, I know what you're saying. 

 That plate is one of my favorite reconstructed items. They just don't make 'em like that anymore! ~Jim


----------



## PhilaBottles

Hey Jim, get your bud to go to the Shupps Grove show. That would be funny.


----------



## Jim

SickRick is funny anywhere he goes. You know what I think would be cool...And you're gonna think this is crazy bullspit, but seriously. A three-man pit dig- You, Rick and me. Instead of killing each other, you guys could kill a pit with me. I guarantee we ALL would have a blast. It's an open invite, and totally up to you guys. What do you think?? ~Jim


----------



## Jim

I understand your opinion, Matt. The way Rick and his partner do their splits is different than most digging partners do. It probably wouldn't fly with a lot of guys, but it works for them. Gene and I alternate for first pick on a pit. It's usually the luck of the draw, but on an item with that much value, we would either do a buy-out of half the value or sell and split. That works for us. It all depends on you and your digging partner. As long as everyone is happy and nobody feels cheated, it's all good.

 As far as all the other stuff between you guys, that's none of my business. Neither of you have ever done me wrong. You're both dedicated diggers with a great respect for history. Just like I am. So, I would still dig with either one or both of you, regardless of the split method. And that is a killer bottle in your pic. ~Jim


----------



## PhilaBottles

Your 100% correct on that. When you dig with the same person or people over and over, you just rotate picks. With something of a set value, It should be bought out or sold and split.

 nuff of this rabble. I would however like to take you up n your offer minus the Rick. Same goes for you if you need a change of landscape or a hell of a workout.

 Matt


----------



## PhilaBottles

you know where ill be if youve got something to say. want me to post a pic of her?? WOOF...stop making me melt[] and get back on topic. 

 its rough pullin one of these out with lip boogies...


----------



## PhilaBottles

[]


----------



## appliedlips

Here is some help getting back on topic.Couple of cracked up jars.


----------



## PhilaBottles

> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> Here is some help getting back on topic.Couple of cracked up jars.


 
 Those are crazy looking! What glasshouse were they made at??


----------



## appliedlips

Let's not get another post of someone else's shut down.Everybody can PM and email if they want.


----------



## appliedlips

My best educated guess is Hemingray in the 1850's both are pontilled.


----------



## saphireblue

I know thats why ya take turns digging.  I never dug a privy yet though.  I just dig in the dumps for now.


----------



## saphireblue

My worse heartbraker isnt broken glass but whole ones.  Theres a dump from 1850s to 1910 by my one relatives house.  The dump is on private property and I cant get permission to dig there for the life of me.  I tried everything and even offered cash too.  When somone trespasses on his property he calls the cops.  I can actually see some of the bottles sitting on the ground near his house.  He doesnt care for the bottles and they are just getting dstroyed.


----------



## appliedlips

Now that we all know how each other feels it probably wouldn't hurt to delete the BS.


----------



## baltbottles

Agreed delete the BS


----------



## Shagnasty

well.......figured i would start the heartbreakers back up again          i was just about to put these on here and then.....well ya know[8|]            these both came outa the same hole and there were pieces to a third one in there        what a shame[]


----------



## Shagnasty

darn it!       oh well   maybe next time


----------



## portland med. man

a few of my shards from over the years............


----------



## portland med. man

some more pics.........


----------



## portland med. man

whoops screwed that up dont know why they listed from left to right instead of top to bottom.............








































 and one whole one that i found in a dump with 3 eagle keene masonics a travlers companion  aregulator and 100 smashed pontils.... the only things i found whole where at the top of the dump last 1/2 foot right on the crest the ingalls, and 2 lgnco flasks one quart and a half pint every thing else was smashed to bits........hoped you enjoyed...


----------



## jagee44

Man sorry about that poison. HOW MANY BOTTLES WERE IN THAT DUMP THOUGH!


----------



## NCdigger5

I'm sorry about that posion too. That is a real heartbreaker.


----------



## portland med. man

> ORIGINAL: jagee44
> 
> Man sorry about that poison. HOW MANY BOTTLES WERE IN THAT DUMP THOUGH!


 what dump the coca cola one...... me and my friend dug a cellar hole last year that was full to the top with the craziest pontils , every color imaginable.... we dug so many that after 3 hours of pulling out broken pontils we gave up crying all the way to the next dump, had to been 60,000 dollars worth of broken stuff in this cellar and this wasnt the first cellar weve found like that, the other one we found is were i found that capt bragg flask that one had at least 60 to 70,000 dollars worth of broken pontils in it atleast a few whole ones came out of that one.... the coke dump me and my nephew dug about 1,000 cokes in one day most of them broke.... the poison i pulled of the top of a dirt pile at a construction site i sold it on ebay for 600 cried when i brought it home and water started to come out his nose....


----------



## JOETHECROW

John,...cool "would've been's" ...especially the story of the cellar hole full of smashed pontils,...anyhow please tell how you made the lampshade...It's pretty awsome.                                       Joe


----------



## dollarbill

Wow that lamp shade it way cool .Gona have to try some thing like that my self .Hope ya dont mind me hooken in on your ideal. Heres some more cryers too.Good luck diggen all.bill


----------



## VirginiaDigger

[]Stoneware []


----------



## SergioWilkins

Good day, all!

  Kyle mentioned probably the worst of them - the Hamilton Glass Works No. 2 atmospheric sealers, though we have had our share of other criers over the past 5 years or so.

  First is a James Mills bottle out of St. Catherines. Most likely a Canada West pieces (pre-1867), and if not that old, then very close. Regardless, a tough one, and when it came out all there except for everything above the shoulder, we were heart broken. That was the same pit as the Hamilton Glass Works jars. Not a single embossed piece came out of that pit intact!


----------



## SergioWilkins

Next was a pit we believe to have been from a local liquour distributor. Not terribly deep, around 5', and absolutely full of glass... just nothing intact. Two common patent medicines came out intact, that's it. The real clencher was the presence of over 85 blackglass English ale bottles, many of them iron pontiled. The photo shows a number of the bases lined up beside the pit, and more came out after that! []


----------



## jesster64

the small on one the left was a triangle shaped embossed bottle. whole top was missing.the only consolation is...I didn't break it.


----------



## tigue710

dang John!  What was that base embossed cylinder with the pin wheel in the middle?


----------



## blade

I thought maybe we could get this post going again. Does anyone recognize the design on this redware.


----------



## bottlediger

Its def. local to your loaction blade, I have half of a plate with the same decoration

 Digger Ry


----------



## JGUIS

> ORIGINAL: SergioWilkins
> 
> Next was a pit we believe to have been from a local liquour distributor. Not terribly deep, around 5', and absolutely full of glass... just nothing intact. Two common patent medicines came out intact, that's it. The real clencher was the presence of over 85 blackglass English ale bottles, many of them iron pontiled. The photo shows a number of the bases lined up beside the pit, and more came out after that! []


 Looks like you got lucky with that dig, lucky you didn't fry yourself.  Those drop pipes on poles are filled with electric lines, usually to feed a structure or a utility.  The pipe usually stops around the frost line, and it's just wires till the up pipe.  It only takes hitting one of those lines once, as there's no protection or fuses to save you.  Be careful around poles, live to dig another day.[]


----------



## downeastdigger

Yeah!  Thanks for re-starting this thread, it's my Favorite!  I'll dig out some more of my best shards.  Hey Rick, are you going to be at the Somersworth show with your lamp shades again?  If I sell ok at the show, I may want to buy one this year ( I know, I said that last year too)
 Bram


----------



## appliedlips

That slipware bowl would have been beautiful,Did you find any other pieces?Lets keep this thread alive,its a good one.


----------



## blade

My digging buddy (Digger Don) and I recently dug about 50 broken squats smashed together ! Here's a picture of the mostly intact ones.


----------



## downeastdigger

Here's pieces of a very early pitcher that I dug out of a muddy river bank. Has anyone ever seen a "worm" design pattern like this?  The colors on it are great, the pictures didn't come out that great though.


----------



## downeastdigger

with handle


----------



## glass man

I found the town dump at a ghost town [population 3000 in late 1800s/early 1900s now maybe 10 or so] Shards of glass littered the ground and a straight sided local soda bottle lay whole and near mint on top of the ground ! I thought this is the day I have been waiting for! I imagined bitters ,cokes ,meds.of all sorts in all colors! Then I started digging and digging for days and found mostly straight sided cokes .beer bottles,whiskeys,plain food jars [these people were hard working poor people mining iron ore ,that is why so many bottles were alcohol,soda ,food] there was not one whole bottle found! The bottles were all just small shards! Kids having a good time rock throwing? Anyway I did get the bottle that was on top of the ground,but wow if all the cokes had been whole !














 1


----------



## appliedlips

Bram, Funny you posted that one.Here is a mocha bowl we dug last weekend,I have alot more of it,I am hoping it is all there when I get around to gluing.We dug another one similar that was all there in several pieces my buddy ended up with.I like this stuff almost as well as the glass.Doug








> ORIGINAL: downeastdigger
> 
> Here's pieces of a very early pitcher that I dug out of a muddy river bank. Has anyone ever seen a "worm" design pattern like this? The colors on it are great, the pictures didn't come out that great though.


----------



## CazDigger

Hi Doug, I'm with you on the mocha. I love it almost as much as the glass. My one digging buddy, if it's not a bottle and whole, back in the pit it goes. I have to beat on him to slow down to find pottery pieces or good bottle shards in hopes of gluing it back together. Unfortunately, most pottery was not discarded unless it was already broken, and with the shallow dipped pits we have here, we rarely get most or all of the pieces. This pitcher is one of my favorites, I was tempted to redig the pit to look for the missing pieces!
 Mark


----------



## bottlediger

Mark, that is a wonderful piece wow! I love mocha and slip more than bottles acutally and get very excited when you can piece togeather an item. 
 Doug please post a pic of that bowl when you are done gluein her back another great piece. Worm mocha rocks

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

BRING'IN HER BACK


----------



## bottlediger

BUMP anyone got anything new to add to this great post


 Digger Ry


----------



## coldwater diver

;


----------



## coldwater diver

'


----------



## coldwater diver

'


----------



## coldwater diver

;


----------



## coldwater diver

I love this thread and if your not bored with it I will do my part to keep posting my heartbreakers and maybe a couple of my absolutely perfect mint Hoods Sasparillas.[]


----------



## coldwater diver

I forgot to mention That is a photo of a Flag Flask, A Chapmans Genuine(stoddard Med), and a nice tombstone flask


----------



## Atlas

Here's a heartbreaker of a different kind:  In the 70's, I dug a beautiful aqua, super whittled Elliman's Royal Embrocation for Horses, Manufactury Slough England.  I sold it and a few others to my Dad who was looking for some things to spruce up his office.  I visited him some time later and I see that, using a Ronco-type glasscutter, he had made a PENCIL-HOLDER out of my bottle. *&>@#!... I didn't speak to my Dad for a long time


----------



## blobbottlebob

I'm sorry everyone for your near misses, losses, and pencil holders. Here are three shots from the spot that refuses to grant me a whole example. Basically everything I find there is a crier. But I always go back in the hopes of whole examples. (What was the definition of insanity again?) Actaully, I enjoy this dive. I just wish I'd get some pristine pieces for my collection.

 This first shot is all amber quarts from Wisconsin Glass molds (early 1880s). As you can tell from the picture, one was _almost _in one piece.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Here's some of the aqua glass I'm pulling out. This pile could be bigger but I thought it was enough to get the feel for it.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Lastly, one or two pieces worth special mention. I have never found an embossed soda with a graphite pontil whole while diving. In fact, I almost never come close. This picture shows as close as I've ever been.


----------



## blobbottlebob

If you are interested in the story I wrote about finding these, check out the link to where I posted it earlier. (Scroll down to where you see the red text. That is where it starts).

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/5-Matthews-gravitational-glass-stoppers/m-195787/tm.htm


----------



## Oldihtractor

Dug this locally and was Sad to dee it in this condition.. but something is better than nothing.. I belive it is poss. wistar glass


----------



## Oldihtractor

another view


----------



## Atlas

Back in the 70s, this kid (his Dad worked on the highway dept of our town) told me his Dad was on a job site near a new road and mentioned some old bottles.  I went up there, saw the freshly bulldozed raised path in the woods and saw glass shards.  I then walk down alongside the path.  I found two bottles that had been unearthed and then rolled down the 10-foot embankment and were sitting there on the leaves. One was a 12-sided aqua Atwood's Jaundice bitters and the other was a beautiful dark green kick-up turn-mold wine.  It had hit a rock and was in three big pieces next to the rock.  :-(   I wish I had taken the shards but didn't know better then.


----------



## PrivyCheese

Heres my contribution, We dug this yesterday. Was only a hinge mold but love it anyways. It was a quart one. Also found a broken Drakes in the same hole.


----------



## PrivyCheese

"corn for the world"  Nice color, was a quart size


----------



## Michdigger

Myself and a fellow digger were out Metal Detecting and came across this construction site on the St. Clair River in Port Huron Michigan. So we jumped out to take a look and seen all kinds of glass so took all we had to dig with which was a screwdriver and poked around. We found some real heartbreakers but knew there was more so decided to come back later with the right tools for the job. In the picture it shows Canada on the other side of the river. Ended up going back with Druggistnut and just started digging and got kicked out by a nosey neighbor who said she was watching the place. CRAP 





 Found this Cornflower Blue Marsh & Son Catherine Street 10 Sided Soda. Top is busted right off. 






 Anyone ever heard of one of these? Says Wrights Brause Limonade but it was chipped all over..Druggistnut ended up ith both bottles.


----------



## beendiggin

Green Dyotteville whiskey, op med, eagle flask.....


----------



## beendiggin

Bangor Maine  Bitters


----------



## beendiggin

Warners Safe Tonic Bitters


----------



## beendiggin

Puce barrel


----------



## beendiggin

Stoddard flask


----------



## beendiggin

I also have dug a broken green Capt Bragg 1/2 pint, a KCCNC(keene) 1/2 pint, a cornucopia/urn 1/2 pint (all 3 were in the same spot). On another dig,  I got a broken op berry jar, an op  lion cologne,and at the very bottom of the same pit was a complete but flattened op forest green quart double eagle.  I dug the iron pontilled base to a teal green Cornell and Folsom/ Wahoo and Sarsaparilla/ Ny  ...oh the list could go on and on...........this pic is a dark green cylinder base I found, it has something embossed on it...like.C1 ?


----------



## pigeonman

mine was a PAIR of iron pontil mineral waters.1500+each


----------



## baltbottles

Pigeonman what were they embossed and what city were they from?

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles

I decided to pull out a box of broken torpedoes from the closet and take some pics.

 Row 1 is an unembossed in a deep yellow green then a pale green COUGHLAN / BALTo fragment then adarker yellow Green COUGHLAN / BALTo missing its top.

 Row 2 Another dark yellow gren unembossed torpedo then a KEACH / BALT in sort of a pinkish apricot then a BOYD / BALT in a deep olive amber

 Row 3 an unembossed torpedo in a dark apple green A KEACH / BALT in a dark aqua then a BOYD / BALT in a medium olive green

 Row 4 another dark apple green unembossed torpedo then an Open pontiled CHAPMAN'S / SODA in aqua with a rolled lip

 Row 5 is a lighter apple green unembossed torpedo then a BOYD / BALT in a yellow topaz color next is a GARDNER / & BROWN in a dark apple green

 Row 6 is an umembossed torpedo in a dark aqua and a KEACK / BALT in an emerald green.

 Row 7 is the tops of 3 torpedoes in a dark apple green a light apple green and a Pure gingerale yellow color.

 I hope everyone enjoys
 Chris


----------



## justanolddigger

Our area wasn't settled until the late 1860's, so was extremely surprised to dig this flask, almost made it!! The color varies throughout, hard to get a pic of, from yellow olive to greenish amber.
 Bill


----------



## justanolddigger

For some reason, these constitution bitters turn up around the Battle Creek MI area, we have dug shards in shades that vary from purple to this lemon yellow.
 Bill


----------



## BittersMax

Okay, here's a real tear jerker and most likely the top Western bottle. Circa 1858-59 open pontil large cathedral pickle bottle embossed on three sides: "BAKER & CUTTING / GLASS & PICKLE MFRS. / SAN FRANCISCO" in a bright yellow green color. We dug this unit about  six months ago from a 12' deep privy. 
 I've dug these busted in colors ranging from golden amber to pale aqua. To date there's only one known intact example that is pale aqua.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I might have posted this on this thread before,here it is again.It is still a heart breaker even though we found all the Pisces.
   There is a whole one in the ground ......(somewhere).


----------



## pigeonman

baltbottles,they were HRL mineral water from salem nj


----------



## deepbluedigger

411 broken cobalt blue sodas dating from the mid 1870s. All from one site me and my digging buddy found a couple of years ago. Before then there were only about 6 or 8 whole examples of these bottles known, in two sizes. They are a patent stopper that was only used in this color by two companies in the whole of the UK.


----------



## deepbluedigger

... but we were lucky enough to find some whole ones, so we can't complain. It was an old dump site that seemed to have been used by the drinks factory from about 1872 - 1879. We'd been looking for the site for about 15 years.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Wow! all this in a dump.Did you find any other bottles in that dump?


----------



## kranked003

> 411 broken cobalt blue sodas dating from the mid 1870s. All from one site me and my digging buddy found a couple of years ago. Before then there were only about 6 or 8 whole examples of these bottles known, in two sizes. They are a patent stopper that was only used in this color by two companies in the whole of the UK.


 
 did you turn those into any profits?  what are they worth broken?


----------



## coldwater diver

Nice early snuff with a nice hole in it it still displays well though.


----------



## deepbluedigger

We've given quite a few of the broken ones away to various folks. The rest have gone back into the ground! 

 There were a few other decent finds in the site, including a small group of rare early printed pot lids (a nice rare London bears grease among them - photo below just after it came out of the ground), and a scattering of bottles from other companies and other towns. None of the other bottles were anything special though.


----------



## bushdigger2

I lived in an old doctors office in Salem, MA, before I collected bottles, when I went to move, the owner offered me, for free, around 30 bottles,  label under glass.  from his fathers practice,  all I said was what the hell would I do with those!


----------



## JGUIS

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I might have posted this on this thread before,here it is again.It is still a heart breaker even though we found all the Pisces.
> There is a whole one in the ground ......(somewhere).


 Were they bass?  Aren't they usually in the water?


----------



## junkyard jack

Wow, there are some very impressive "heartbreakers" shown in this thread. The two best tear-jerkers I've ever dug would be a deep apple green Pikes Peak flask & a very dk. olive green unmarked barrel bitters/whiskey.[]


----------



## cordilleran

He could be angling a metasyntactic variable or phishing for astrological nuances. EDITOR: give me re-write!


----------



## cordilleran

nice historical flask


----------



## RICKJJ59W

OHHH lookie Ricky made a mistake! Call the press!!


----------



## 2muchstuff

green round mononhelga rye bitters around 10 inches tall , next to mint and mate to the brown mononhegla rye bitters dug one right after other ,lost in parents basement ,with sqare dark green scottish rye whiskey 11 inches tall , hiding in same box laughing at me every time i walk by i am sure,,


----------



## blade

I thought maybe I could get this thread started again. This flask came out of a woodliner 4x4x8 along with many broken bottles including pontiled colognes,sodas,porters,chestnut flasks,utilitys,meds,and at least a dozen historical flasks !! Nearly brought Digger Don, Stony, and I to tears.[][][]


----------



## Oldtimer

That right there, that HURTS me...


----------



## Atlas

What a great thread....I don't feel so bad after looking at all the pics (hstorical flasks, amazing colors, etc)..I have two stories:  

 When I was a kid (in the 70's) another kid whose Dad did construction told me he had uncovered some glass on a job.  I went there, saw the freshly raised, dozered roadbed and walked along the base. First I found an intact Atwoods Jaundice Bitters lying right on the leaves where it had rolled down.  Then I saw a beautiful green 3-piece mold that had rolled into a rock and lay there in pieces. (never occurred to me to keep the pieces and glue).....The other: I found an aqua Elliman's Royal Embrocation for Horses, Manufactury Slough, England..and sold it to my Dad (probably got a few bucks) for his office..and later visited him to see he had used a glasscutter and made a freakin PENCILHOLDER out of it. 

  I don't think I spoke to him for about a month.


----------



## judu

i just found these last week.....i would be happy with a whole one with cracks.....i guess the hunt is half the fun and im having fun hunting one of these down...ill get you yet dispensary


----------



## judu

heres the picture


----------



## kastoo

Mine is a fragment of a Pine Mountain GA bottling works hutch..only one whole one is known.


----------



## deacon_frost

mine are not near the quality of most of the ones on here... but i glued what was left and just cant semm to get rid of them[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## cyberdigger

heres mine :


----------



## RICKJJ59W

she/he looks whole to me?


----------



## cyberdigger

The kitty is whole.. but not the bottles she .. rearranged ..!  []


----------



## tigue710

Bad kitty


----------



## tigue710

No Chris, I didn't enjoy that!  Ouch everyone...  This is a hard post to look at...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

I feel the same way...urrgghhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Bixby Bill

Here`s a few that I`ve kept over the years. Here`s what`s left of an olive green Tippecanoe.


----------



## Bixby Bill

Here`s a nice green Dr. Thenard`s Gold Lion Iron Tonic with a picture of a lion. In amber they are rare enough, but I`ve never seen one in this color!


----------



## Bixby Bill

Here`s most of what I found in a shallow pit very close to the Willington, CT glassworks site, and I would say that is where they were made. There`s pieces of amber and olive chestnut flasks, demijohns, rum bottles, Lowell RR flasks, sunburst flask, folded lip bowls, and an amber piece in the foreground with the remains of an applied handle. The hole was also loaded with large rocks, so I didn`t expect to find anything whole, but just to find these pieces was great!


----------



## Bixby Bill

Now for my real criers, parts and pieces of 3 half gallon and 2 quart amber pontilled Willington cathedral pickles. these came out of a 5" upper layer in an 1880`s town dump that also was loaded with pieces of amber berry bottles and Drakes Plantations, all broken. A hotel must have cleaned house to dump these older pieces there. The last large amber Willington pickle that I know of that sold was on eBay about 10 or so years ago, and I think it was for $44,000. I can imagine what they would be worth now!


----------



## Bixby Bill

Here`s how I display some of my pieces, in large clear glass jars. They really look great in the window! I posted these last year, but I thought that this would be a good place to put them up again.


----------



## Bixby Bill

Another view.


----------



## Bixby Bill

Two jars of some interesting tops, including the top to the green Tippecanoe and remains of a cobalt umbrella ink.


----------



## Bixby Bill

The back side.


----------



## kungfufighter

Thanks for posting the pics Bill!


----------



## kungfufighter

Is it me or does the sunburst top look like it could be a GVIII-3 (ostensibly Coventry) or perhaps a 5, 5A or 7 (typically attributed to Pitkin)?!


----------



## Bixby Bill

The sunburst looks like a GVIII-3 or 5. It has the nice light yellow-amber that you see a lot of the Pitkin style flasks in, but then again, those were also made in Coventry, Glastenbury, and probably Willington also. Willington started in 1815, and these 3 glass houses weren`t that far apart, and in 1828 Gilbert, Turner & Co. bought both the Willington and Coventry glass houses, so those two I`m sure shared molds and probably glass blowers too. It`s too bad that more isn`t known about what Willington produced, they were in business for 57 years and probably made bottles that we`ll never realize were made there. Someday when and if the CT Glass Museum gets on it`s feet, I`ll be donating these pieces to them so hopefully they and the fact that they are from Willington will never be lost.


----------



## CALDIGR2

I'm a HUGE failure in the "crier" dept 'cause I have never saved any. Busted goes back in the pit, no matter how rare.


----------



## tigue710

Fresh out of the ground today, you can just make out out in the picture that this is green, what you cant see is its loaded with bubbles and is a vibrant olive forest green that passes light easily.

 https://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa396/tigue710k/034028d9.jpg


----------



## downeastdigger

Wow, what a bunch of killer criers on this thread !

 Here's my murderers row, all glue backs


----------



## downeastdigger

blurry pic of a John Clarke New York,  and a Binningers


----------



## downeastdigger

Couple of new england meds,  a Smiths green mt renovater from Vt,  and a Leavitt cylinder


----------



## downeastdigger

lastly a IP Myers Rock Rose, and the Mrs Kidders Dysentery from last week


----------



## downeastdigger

Lastly a Myers Rock Rose in teal, and the Mrs Kidders Dysentery from a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Brandons Bottles

This is probably the only one I've found hat would be a heartbreaker for me. I can never find old dumps like anyone else on here. 1923-1940s Dr. Pepper.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

this is a the side to a Guta Percher oil blacking, I saw one sell on Heckler's late last year for 12,000


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

Teal Schneck's


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

One whole Sherman's Rupture Curative Compound, One not so whole


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

I took a pic after I tried to cut this one up for a staind glass project thats why you see a line cut on this one.


----------



## Bent_Twig

My best heartbreaker by far is this jar. It is a Ladies Favorite , William Haller , Carlisle PA. Even though this one broke my heart I still sold it as a broke for $750 .Woulda been 10 times that without the damage. I still need to go back and finish digging this spot out. Who knows , maybe there will be a complete one in there. Tough digging in a steep ravine full of rocks.

  Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig

Back Side!


----------



## Bent_Twig

The missing Chunk!!


----------



## VTdigger

My biggest heartbreak was the amber  paint label Crush bottle, it wasn't so bad until I saw on another thread it goes for upwords of $300!
 I don't sell my bottles and it was dirty (so I doubt it would have fetched 300 even if I had wanted to sell it) But still, it sucked. I wish I'd saved the broken bottle but I just tossed it aside and I don't think I could find it again if my life depended on it.

 Also, the ACL Coffee? jar I wrote about a few weeks ago was a heartbreaker for me only because I don't even know if it "was" a coffee bottle but I lost it at the dump.


----------



## Jerseyana

Hi Blade.

 We chatted about these photos of your Booz bottle shards some time ago. May I have permission to use the photos in a column I write for AB & GC. I'd like to do a Booz update and your shards are way cool! If you could fill me in on the exacts again, I'll make sure you get all the credit! All the best,  Tom Haunton   Jerseyana here and on Ebay. My email is tchaunton@comcast.net.


----------



## KBbottles

> ORIGINAL:  Bixby Bill
> 
> Two jars of some interesting tops, including the top to the green Tippecanoe and remains of a cobalt umbrella ink.


 

 JARS OF TEARS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VTdigger

They may not be all that rare, but the cobalt blue John Wyeth & Bro. medicine bottle, the one with the doseing cup (or even with out). I always find them broken to heck.
 But I know I'll probably find one eventully.


----------



## pjritter

OMG! OPEN PONTILED GREAT INDIAN CURE!


----------



## andy volkerts

[] OMG is right!!!


----------



## pjritter

> ORIGINAL: andy volkerts
> 
> [] OMG is right!!!


 
 YEAH! There were two in to hole. the other is smashed really bad


----------



## andy volkerts

[]  I would give a left n-- for a good example of one of those!!


----------



## pjritter

hey if you need a filler you pay the shipping. your more than welcome to it. 

 what would a whole one realistically bring?

 I would love to know the history of this bottle. Im guessing its a Philadelphia bottle.


----------



## andy volkerts

[][]  Although I do own a pristine example of a Dr Rodgers Indian Fever cure, I woul love one of those to go with it..........


----------



## andy volkerts

[] About three hundred dollars if their wasnt several other cure collectors goin after it at the same time, it could go thru the roof, especially in pristine condition.....


----------



## pjritter

> ORIGINAL: andy volkerts
> 
> [] About three hundred dollars if their wasnt several other cure collectors goin after it at the same time, it could go thru the roof, especially in pristine condition.....


 
 thanks for the info. if i dug one you would have to wait until i dug another. its a really cool bottle.

 but like i said your more than welcome to this one cause im just going to glue it to my wall of shards.


----------



## andy volkerts

[] How much to send it to the 95615 area code???????? pm me with your addy And I will send the postage to ya


----------



## ktbi

> im just going to glue it to my wall of shards.


 
 Matt - if you do have a wall of shards, I'd love to see a picture. Sounds interesting...Ron


----------



## VTdigger

It wasn't from a dig but today when I was checking the Goodwill store for glass as I do almost everyday. Today, just as I walked in, there was a lady at the register with a nice green demijohn bottle it was only $16 i couldn't check it out to much as someone had just bought it but only if I had been a few minutes earlyer, I've always wanted a Demijohn oh well you can't get them all.  it looked sort of  like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-FRENCH-GLASS-DEMIJOHN-WINE-BOTTLE-GORGEOUS-/300611267547?pt=Antiques_Decorative_Arts&hash=item45fdd3ebdb


----------



## bloodj2

I haven't been at this for too long, but here's one that was pretty bad. 

 Dug it from the base up toward the neck and so I thought it would be in good shape, but then saw the neck broken off.


----------



## epackage

There is only one ten pin from Paterson NJ and to find it like this was heartbreaking for sure....


----------



## DruggistBottles

I have a few to post here.  I'm starting with my fist one.  I was digging in a dump and I decided to dig under the spot I had been sitting on for a week.  Not 2" down I found a Tamalon.  This is a large rare St Louis cure.  They go for over $1,000.  Mine has a hole in a corner and a crack running up one whole side. In all I found 3 broken ones in that dump, and never a whole one.


----------



## DruggistBottles

Here is a rare Morning Call Bitters glued back together.  It is also from St. Louis I believe.


----------



## DruggistBottles

This is a rare F. W. Plass & Co //  Aromatic Cherry Bitters // St. Louis


----------



## DruggistBottles

A nice green* John Bull's / Compound Citron Bitters / Louisville KY * missing a piece.


----------



## DruggistBottles

Amber *Garnett's / Compound / Vegetable Bitters / Richmond VA * missing its top.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> Here is a rare Morning Call Bitters glued back together.  It is also from St. Louis I believe.


 
 I would love to have a whole one. Our local paper is named 
 " The Morning Call"  []


----------



## bottlechaser62

This isnt an extremely rare bitters ( English Female Bitters)  but it is so crude that I hung onto it even though 1/2 of the neck was gone. I rebuilt the neck so it still displays ok.


----------



## bottlechaser62

Another shot


----------



## bottlechaser62

side panel


----------



## rpinkham

Found most of it...durn.


----------



## DruggistBottles

Here are a couple of more...

 The bottle gods were crewel and didn't even let me have all the pieces...

 A very rare *McCLOUD & WHEATON / DRUGGIST / ST LOUIS * pontiled soda.


----------



## DruggistBottles

Unlisted large pontiled medicine *SOUTHERN ALTERATIVE / NEW ORLEANS / ??*


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: DruggistBottles
> 
> Here is a rare Morning Call Bitters glued back together. It is also from St. Louis I believe.


 This one is from Cinncinnatti,one was dug in a Memphis,Tenn privy and was sold at the FOHBC 2011 National Show.According to the listing it was the only known example and was estimated at $2000-$4000.[]


----------



## carobran

It sold to Ferdinand Meyer V for almost $5,500.Heres a link about it.www.peachridgeglass.com/2011/07/unlisted-morning-call-bitters/....I bet that one could still be worth some money if restored.


----------



## kungfufighter

^^^^  Look closer - similar embossing but totally different mold.


----------



## carobran

I see it now,longer neck,darker color, etc.


----------



## kungfufighter

Don't forget about the corners - this is the most interesting difference.


----------



## cyberdigger

Way to go coach Kung! []


----------



## DruggistBottles

After looking at the articles on the Morning Call that sold in 2011, reading Bill Ham's Bitters Bottles book and Googling - I pieced together the following:

 It looks like there are a number of versions of Morning Call Bitters - all very rare.  Charles Lediard sold a pontiled square *LEDIARD'S // CELEBRATED // STOMACH BITTERS* in New York.  

 http://www.westernbitters.com/2009/06/lediards-celebrated-stomach-bitters.html

 Charles is also known for his *LEDIARD'S - OK PLANTATION - BITTERS 1840 * bottles.  Possibly a Lediard's Old Dominion Mint Julep might also be related.

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/June2000/june_2000_questions.htm

 Some pontiled round  *LEDIARD'S // MORNING CALL * were found of the SS Republic shipwreck.  Labeled versions have also been found that have "Lediard's Morning Call Bitters" on them.  

 http://odysseysvirtualmuseum.com/products/Lediard's-Morning-Call-Bitters-Bottle.html

 There was a *LEDIARD'S // MORNING CALL // STOMACH BITTERS * advertised in Mobile in 1860. 

 A labeled "Lediard's Morning Call Bitters", embossed *C. LEDIARD NEW YORK * that was found in Panama.  

 Frank Hastings and Charles Lediard were listed in the 1866 St. Louis Business Directory selling Bitters.  This bottle is listed as M130 in the Bitters book and looks to be the bottle I have. It is embossed *MORNING CALL // BITTERS*. Mine was dug in St. Louis.  However, the book indicates a size of 9 1/2" x 2 13/16" while mine is 9 3/8" x 2 3/4".  A six sided, double ring, applied top bottle embossed *C. LEDIARD // ST. LOUIS* sold at auction in 2008.

 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/rare-c-lediard-st-louis-6-sided-figural-bitters

 The bottle that sold at auction in 2011 was embossed  *MILLS BROS & CO // MORNING CALL // BITTERS * and has column corners.  The article mentions Mills Bro & Co as in the Cincinnati directories form 1866-1868.

 I find it odd that there are so many variations and all seem very rare.  I just wish mine was mint.


----------



## carobran

Yeah,I figured there was only one Morning Call Bitters so i didnt pay too much attention to it.I sent you an email.


----------



## justanolddigger

I love collecting shards, here are a few, I'll look in my boxes for more. We actually tumble the smaller pieces to make them look nice & bring out the colors
 here are three different constitution bitters
 first in yellow


----------



## justanolddigger

then deep amethyst


----------



## justanolddigger

then a great puce, my camera doesn't do this one justice


----------



## justanolddigger

a super light Dexter Loveridge, granted it is a little light than it would be as we are only looking through one side. Allof these were dug in Battle Creek MIch, for some reason this town had the most fantastic colored 1860's-70's stuff we ever found


----------



## justanolddigger

This summer/winter flask was dug about two miles from my house, pretty amazing as my area wasnt settled until just after the civil war. We dug pontils in the pit, has to be one of the oldest pits ever for my area.


----------



## justanolddigger

& the other side, again my camera doesn't do this one justice, there are a lot of different hues to the glass


----------



## Ben

I like that Summer/Winter flask.... I like that a lot


----------



## bottlekid76

I believe your Morning Call is a St. Louis bottle James. I like the Plass even better tho []

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76

Your McCloud & Wheaton is a _very_ tough bottle to aquire.

 ~Tim


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> Unlisted large pontiled medicine *SOUTHERN ALTERATIVE / NEW ORLEANS / ??*
> 
> 
> A very rare McCLOUD & WHEATON / DRUGGIST / ST LOUIS pontiled soda.


 
_*KILLE*_*RS!*


----------



## DruggistBottles

bottlekid76 - I really like the Plass as well.  It has really nice color.  The M & W is at the top of my list for St. Louis druggists to aquire.  I just wish half these hearbreaker bottles I have posted were mint.  Ok, I woudl settle for just one!  At least it is good to know they exist and whole ones might be waiting in the next hole.


----------



## KBbottles

> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> Here are a couple of more...
> 
> The bottle gods were crewel and didn't even let me have all the pieces...
> 
> A very rare *McCLOUD & WHEATON / DRUGGIST / ST LOUIS * pontiled soda.


 



 NOW THAT"S A WHEATON BOTTLE WORTH KEEPING!!!!! Bummer


----------



## bottlekid76

A couple of samples from our upcoming book... they also come like this too []

 ~Tim


----------



## DruggistBottles

Two hard to find Chicago Bitters 

*WALLACE'S TONIC / STOMACH BITTERS // // GEO. POWELL & Co / CHICAGO ILL*

*C. H. SWAINS // BOURBON // BITTERS *


----------



## DruggistBottles

Success to Railroad flask - cracked and missing top


----------



## DruggistBottles

A beautiful... but broken lamp


----------



## DruggistBottles

She's a real heart breaker!


----------



## The Can Kid

I don't dig very much, so my heartbreakers aren't really heartbreakers. they are low-value finds. These three still stick in my head, though:

 1. I dug a shard to a pink BALL MASON jar in my first and only privy. It was the face of the jar, marked with BALL. Not realizing what it was at first, I threw it in a wheelbarrow with all the other shards I found there. I later found myself fratically digging for it when I realized it was pink!

 2. Finding an odd GATORADE bottle on my Hillside Dump. I'd never see a glass Gatorade bottle before, so I (stupidly) decided to throw it down the hill, where it would hopefully land on the beach with my other finds. As soon as it left my hands, I regretted throwing it because I knew it would land on my other finds and shatter them. It didn't. Instead, it flew onto a boulder and exploded. I couldn't even find the cap.

 3. Digging the front panel of a crude, possibly pontiled, FELLOWS CHEMISTS ST. JOSEPH. Again, this one came from the Hillside.


----------



## cacarpetbagger

Finally got around to reading this thread, really enjoyed it.  Amazing stuff, truly what keeps you going back.  Thought I would add a few.


----------



## cacarpetbagger

Found this one thirty plus years after the first one.  Maybe if I live another thirty years I'll find a whole one.


----------



## cacarpetbagger

Got invited as a guest digger on an east coast trip.  We found this amazing piece of glass.  Unfortunately some assembly was required.


----------



## cacarpetbagger

Another shot of this one.


----------



## cacarpetbagger

The first one dug Figured if we had dug one more it would have been whole.


----------



## cacarpetbagger

Soda death.


----------



## cacarpetbagger

Last one for now, good color.


----------



## tigue710

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> Another shot of this one.


 

 what is it?

 and that Gen. Taylor soda... wow


----------



## sandchip

Lord help.  Great stuff.  Yeah, what's the green square, "...something Consumption something..."?


----------



## cacarpetbagger

It's a Manderson's / The Great Cure for Consumption and Bronchitis / Forrest Pine Tar Cordial.  It is a Philly bottle and as rare as lips on a chicken I am told.


----------



## Wheelah23

That Taylor related soda is flat out jaw dropping! I've never heard of campaign related memorabilia embossed on a soda, rather than the usual flasks... Any whole examples of that floating around?


----------



## cacarpetbagger

I would imagine there is but I have not seen one.


----------



## Ben

just found this on the Gen. Taylor    

 http://bottleden.com/APS2/aps_more.php?search_fd0=569


----------



## cacarpetbagger

Very cool, so that 's what the top looks like.


----------



## tigue710

tapered top to boot on that Taylor...  I want one... a western sold product?

 edit: I guess not with an age of 1845

 The Forrest pine tar cordial, I saw a picture of one once, its on the top of the so rare I forgot about it want list...


----------



## blade

Here's a picture of that cure from an old post.


----------



## blade

.


----------



## blade

.


----------



## blade

.


----------



## appliedlips

Blade, that one is a real cryer! Its not on my shelf, wahhhhhhh![]


----------



## kungfufighter

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> That Taylor related soda is flat out jaw dropping! I've never heard of campaign related memorabilia embossed on a soda, rather than the usual flasks... Any whole examples of that floating around?


 
 I sold a beauty years ago.  Would love to have it back!


----------



## cacarpetbagger

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> .


 That is one fine bottle


----------



## justanolddigger

Just went to my digging buddy Tony's house, he is quite an accomplished digger, has kept everything for the last 25 years. He really liked this thread & wanted me to share some pics from a pit he hit a few years ago. It was jam packed from top to bottom, 6' x 8' & 6ft deep woodliner, but every bottle was broken, the only thing he took home was a pontil puff & awesome shards. There were two Iron pontil Scott & Stewarts United States Syrups, one in green, the other in amber, both bases found, here is a couple of the shards cleaned.


----------



## justanolddigger

He also found two broken wynkoops, all there, but bummer, here is the shards from one cleaned up


----------



## justanolddigger

and a few more broken one, he is cleaning all the shards with a thought of a lamp or some other stained glass item


----------



## sandchip

An amber US Syrup?  Unreal!  Wicked good stuff, everybody!


----------



## Rockhounder55

Here's one I found a couple of weeks ago. ****LEY S JOCKEY CLUB. My digging friend says it's a really rare bottle. He's never seen a clear one. []  ~Mike


----------



## cacarpetbagger

> ORIGINAL:  justanolddigger
> 
> and a few more broken one, he is cleaning all the shards with a thought of a lamp or some other stained glass item


 Wow, that was one amazing hole!!


----------



## cacarpetbagger

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Here's one I found a couple of weeks ago. ****LEY S JOCKEY CLUB. My digging friend says it's a really rare bottle. He's never seen a clear one. []  ~Mike


 Yes that is a good one, they come in both clear and amber.  The Barnett book dates them 1885 to 1892.


----------



## cacarpetbagger

Crying window in the morning sun.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Here's one I found a couple of weeks ago. ****LEY S JOCKEY CLUB. My digging friend says it's a really rare bottle. He's never seen a clear one. []  ~Mike


 That would be Chesleys Jockey Club Whiskey Mike....Jim


----------



## RedGinger

Here's one for Joe, as I happen to have a picture of it.  It was dug under an old building.  It's a Wilbur's Master Ink.  Thanks to BTAmerican glass for first identifying it.


----------



## Sodasandbeers

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> The first one dug Figured if we had dug one more it would have been whole.


 
 Do these have any embossing on the reverse and where were they found?


----------



## cacarpetbagger

If I remember correctly the had a J on the reverse.  Dug in a small town on the Hudson River in New York.


----------



## tigue710

So, coming up in the next glassworks auction?  A "Taylor Never Surrenders" soda...


----------



## DruggistBottles

Here are pieces to an extremely rare pontiled bottle from my home town.  There is only one whole one known.  I have dug all over the town and have never  seen parts to another.

 H. H. Smith Indian Balm Lebanon Illinois


----------



## DruggistBottles

Here are pieces to some other extremely rare St. Clair county Illinois medicines. 

 smooth based Norman's Magic Liniment Belleville ILL  

 hinge mold Norman's Chinona and Pine Knot Cordial Belleville 
 Pieces to over 8 bottles were found but there has never been a whole one.


----------



## appliedlips

Dug a broken one from a farm dump not far from Lebanon last year. Would love to have a whole one.




> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> Here are pieces to an extremely rare pontiled bottle from my home town.  There is only one whole one known.  I have dug all over the town and have never  seen parts to another.
> 
> H. H. Smith Indian Balm Lebanon Illinois


----------



## DruggistBottles

Here is another one that got away.  I nice whiskey decanter with applied handle from a tiny town on the Mississippi river.  The lip and neck are cracked and the handle was knocked off.  It is etched with a smoke stack for a steamboat or train and has an eagle.  It also has the following working.

 COMPLIMENTS OF / THE DALLAS / TRANSPORTATION / CO / DALLAS CITY ILL


----------



## CreekWalker

Wow, thats one cool whiskey decanter!  My heartbreaker is one of Memphis rarest hutch, I dug it in the original pyramid arena area, It has a small base crack, shoulder bruise and a lip flake.  Only 4 are known  , I have not seen another at the local shows.


----------



## DruggistBottles

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Your McCloud & Wheaton is a _very_ tough bottle to aquire.
> 
> ~Tim


 
 Well I managed to get a good McCloud & Wheaton.... sadly it does not have "druggist" on it, but I still like it.

 My apologies to this thread for posting an undamaged bottle.  However, my next entry will make you cry if you like St. Louis pontiled sodas.


----------



## DruggistBottles

Here are two rare St. Louis pontiled sodas.  A cracked blue J. Cairns & Co and a cobalt Smith and Fotheringham with half the top gone.


----------



## Wheelah23

Looks good, right?


----------



## Wheelah23

Lookin' real good...


----------



## Wheelah23

...Not lookin' so good.

 Luckily, its older brother survived... He'll be seen again in the next American Glass Gallery auction.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23


 

 Hxtal candidate if you ask me...


----------



## Wheelah23

At least then it'd display right... Who does that sort of thing? I have no idea how it works, but it would certainly make my colored ink collection look a lot better...


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> At least then it'd display right... Who does that sort of thing? I have no idea how it works, but it would certainly make my colored ink collection look a lot better...


 Youtube it, it's for the profesional if you ask me...


----------



## Poison_Us

Our best heartbreaker?   It was the day we sold this...







 Still feel ill when I think about it.  Was our pride and joy of our collection.


----------



## bottlekid76

Wow, those are heartbreakers James! I'm looking to find a cobalt Cairns with or without damage. Keep me in mind if you ever decide to do something with it. []

 ~Tim


----------



## lexdigger

Yes, that would be a Prime candidate for restoration. As long as the crack has an opening (you can FEEL it with a fingernail) they can use color matched resins to Bond and Stabilize the crack. Most of the better artists can hide 90+ percent of the refraction making the crack virtually invisible. The BEST restoration artists use UV Enhancement (because the work they do is so good it can easily be undetected). I would look into it if I was planning on Keeping and Displaying the item.


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  lexdigger
> 
> Yes, that would be a Prime candidate for restoration. As long as the crack has an opening (you can FEEL it with a fingernail) they can use color matched resins to Bond and Stabilize the crack. Most of the better artists can hide 90+ percent of the refraction making the crack virtually invisible. The BEST restoration artists use UV Enhancement (because the work they do is so good it can easily be undetected). I would look into it if I was planning on Keeping and Displaying the item.


 
 I'm interested... Know any names? I'd love to be able to see this bottle restored to its former glory...


----------



## lexdigger

There are a LOT of restoration artists out there. I know that each one specializes in an area (glass, pottery, etc). I have seen some work that Dr. Gomer (Thornton Pyles) has done and it is exceptional. He mainly focuses on Native American artifacts, but I believe he will restore Anything he feels he is capable of. It would be money well spent!


----------



## bottlecrazy

Hope this works - first attempt at posting pictures.

 Here's a sad sight - casualties of my most recent move:

 Busted paper-thin 8-sided pontil puff
 Busted neck on cute miniature
 Smashed Petzold's
 Smashed green Townsend's
 Smashed "Krieger Baltimore" whiskey


----------



## bottlecrazy

Larger picture of my last post.


----------



## Clam

I will have to get some pictures together but we dug a pit last week that had a broken apple green Columbia Eagle flask in half pint and a broken Roseberry eagle soda and a blue green half pint wheeling Va GI-115 and a half pint corn for the world in aqua, a broken Hanke & Maack torpedo and another broken DC torpedo so it was real cryer of a hole......


----------



## Longhunter

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Our best heartbreaker?   It was the day we sold this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still feel ill when I think about it.  Was our pride and joy of our collection.


 
 OHHHHHHH...... It would surely be painful to let one of those go!!!!

 BUT at least you know it was a good investment to buy it in the first place. 

 []


----------



## chipper

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> I have dug a lot of rare and valuable bottles in privies over the yearsâ€”(if they were WHOLE, that is). This area is the land of broken dreams, shallow privies that were usually dipped and LOTS of rocks make for a bad combination. By far the best/worst one was found in the bottom of a small wood liner that had no bottles or shards other than the bottle in question and a pontiled umbrella with the top knocked off. It was a 13â€ sapphire blue, iron pontiled WYNKOOPS SARSAPARILLA FOR THE BLOOD Â½ GALLON. It was in about 15 pieces and I glued back together about 85% of it. After that one, we tore up the whole town hoping to find another one that might be whole, but no luck. Other great ones include Saratoga type CHITTENANGO WHITE SULPHUR WATER in quart and unlisted pint size, Cobalt 7â€ HARRISONS COLUMBIAN INK, teal OLD DR. TOWNSENDS MAGIC STOMACH BITTERS, emerald green iron pontiled WILCOX COMPOUND EXTRACT OF SARSAPARILLA and lots of other great bottles that would be the centerpiece of any collection. Instead they are just pieces.[/i] This is a great thread. It has got me fired up, looking at my boxes of shards and planning for spring!!!!


 
 This picture makes me want to cry and grab a shovel all at the same time. This bottle would have been absolutely incredible if whole and would probably bring somewhere between $50,000 and $100,000 in a good auction. This has to be the cruelest of all the hearbreakers I've ever seen. This bottle at 85% and glued back together is still worth more than many great bottles out there.


----------



## CazDigger

Hadda go and and bring this one back again huh??? Nightmares , pain etc. lol


----------



## Conch times

Ink wells are my favorite so that blue octagon is incredible and I would have no problem displaying it as is! Unless of course you think there is potential for it to get worse.  BTW can I see the older brother?  PLEASE!


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Ink wells are my favorite so that blue octagon is incredible and I would have no problem displaying it as is! Unless of course you think there is potential for it to get worse.  BTW can I see the older brother?  PLEASE!


 
 I would absolutely love to get this bottle restored, if I could find someone who does it! Anybody know someone?

 Here's the "healthy" brother. No longer in my possession...


----------



## Conch times

Beautiful bottle, sorry you don't have it anymore but sometimes you have to do what you have to do. I have a blue octagon myself but it's a newer flat bottom and it's in dug condition. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chipper

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> Hadda go and and bring this one back again huh??? Nightmares , pain etc. lol


 

 Sorry. But seriously, if I could have any bottle out there but for some strange reason could only ever own one bottle THAT would be it. In my eyes that is the undisputed king (and queen for that matter) of the pontiled med catagory. I dream about finding one of those (yard sale, flea market, hole in the ground--I don't care where) all the time and the color on that one is the stuff of dreams. Those shards laying there are gorgeous. Even as is it is probably quite valuable. May I ask your opinion of value? Surely you've had offers.


----------



## epackage

William S. Kinch, Paterson's only Ten Pin...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bottlekid76

This is a great thread, sad to see some of these this way tho!

 ~Tim


----------



## DruggistBottles

> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> Unlisted large pontiled medicine *SOUTHERN ALTERATIVE / NEW ORLEANS / ??*


 
 I finally got around to doing some research on this bottle, or whatâ€™s left of it.  I believe the bottle was made for Dr. A. Kendall of New Orleans.  You can read what I found here.  Has anyone seen a whole one?


----------



## Sand_pontil

Emerald green iron pontil cathedral pickle with amazing gothic designs found in an ephemeral stream bed. Found most of the pieces too.


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> Unlisted large pontiled medicine *SOUTHERN ALTERATIVE / NEW ORLEANS / ??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got around to doing some research on this bottle, or whatâ€™s left of it.  I believe the bottle was made for Dr. A. Kendall of New Orleans.  You can read what I found here.  Has anyone seen a whole one?
Click to expand...

 
 Hellacious!


----------



## hemihampton

Found these 2 Cobalt Blue Hutchinson bottles. Looks like maybe a digger dug up the dump 10 years earlier & left these broken rejects discarded on top? I never did dig that dump. Hopeing to dig some of these whole on a return trip? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Backs.  LEON.


----------



## reach44

I don't have pics of it but on one of my first digs I found a pocket of at least 12 busted SS cokes from my area.  Not a serious prize to some, but those would have made some sweet first bottles.


----------



## Ace31

*Re:  RE: Your Best Heartbreaker*

I don't seem to have any luck in finding intact pontiled bottles, all these are heartbreakers.


----------



## bottlecrazy

*Re:  RE: Your Best Heartbreaker*

2 stories, both from the 70s.
My dad and I explored a ghost town, an old logging town that was pretty significant in the late 1800s.  We found the town dump.  A road had been graded through it.  Hundreds of broken mineral waters had been smashed in the process.  I've always wanted to go back - maybe this spring I'll do it.
We went to some guy's house in rural Baltimore county; he was going to sell us some bottles or something, I can't remember.  His driveway had a bunch of broken historical flasks along it.  Pretty size able pieces, too - not just shards.  Wish I would have kept them, but I was just a wee lad at the time.

This thread has got me motivated to do some serious digging this season!


----------



## kor

*Re:  RE: Your Best Heartbreaker*

My biggest heart breaker is a Christian Ruch beer bottle from Canal Fulton Ohio. I used to live in Canal Fulton and had done a bunch of research on the town but had never been able to locate a single bottle embossed with the town name on it. I had spent YEARS trying to track one down. Right before we moved I was digging a privy and found a busted up beer bottle from the Ruch brewery in Canal Fulton. I kept every piece I could find and glued it back together. I have about 85% of the bottle.


----------



## goodman1966

*Re:  RE: Your Best Heartbreaker*

I'm digging in my hometown dump about ten years ago and this pops out. I left it after the dig, it was cracked and big ole lip chip. Didn't really know what the S&D embossed on the bottom was. At least two years later I came upon it again. I couldn't believe it was still in one piece ! The area floods every winter and is very hot in summer. It just talked to me and said take me home PLEASE !!!!!!!!  I figured if it could survive 2 years of that it could have a place on my shelf !  Teal blue. Tooled finish. Sharp & Dohme. Never seen another like it or this color.[attachment=image(GO).jpg]
[attachment=image(DL).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Rockhounder55

*Re:  RE: Your Best Heartbreaker*

How does one revive a thread from the old "blue pages?" Are the accessible somehow?


----------



## hemihampton

I've got lots of Heartbreakers.


----------

